# Phone Call From Delta



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I e-mailed Delta after I read Dennis Anderson's second article last Sunday. I asked them if they were going to be getting involved in any way, shape, or form with the efforts that are going to be taking place in MN in the coming months. I was surprised and encouraged when I received a phone call from Delta yesterday morning. I talked to them about three minutes, and they had a lot to say and I found a lot of it encouraging. They said they were happy to see Minnesota waterfowlers start to stand up and demand a change in the practices performed by the state. They also talked about the excuses that have been made in the previous years by southern duck hunters and agencies. He said that excuses like "the ducks are still up north" and "they are over someone else's decoys" are not valid and that it is being proven that there aren't as many ducks period. This has occured because of many reasons, one of which is a decline in the Prarie Pothole Region's output of ducks. He also noted the poor, poor reproduction in Minnesota as compared to 50 years ago. He said that if Minnesota would have been producing ducks at the level comparable to 1950, things would be a lot better. He said that people in MN that think one dam in western Minnesota is enough to ensure healthy duck populations are very mistaken. I was encouraged to hear that they are becoming active in the Minnesota movement. He said they have a bunch of meetings set up with people like Dennis Anderson and people from the Minnesota Waterfowlers Association in the coming weeks. He also said that representatives from Delta, including himself, would be present at the rally if they can fit it into their schedules. I was very encouraged by this phone call. We have the support of waterfowlers. Now we are beginning to get support from agencies like Delta, giving us some political voice. This is going to become a national story, and hopefully we can change things in MN, as well as other states.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Maple LDS

I would like to invite you to one of our Delta Meetings, We have just started a new chapter in Fargo and would enjoy as many as can attend.

Delta is a great organization, non-political and pro-duck! It is exciting that delta has been insturmental in the Canadian equivelent of our CRP program. bottom line is Delta wants to raise ducks.

Bob


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey Maple lake! I would not only challenge to support Delta and its efforts to promote and secure the future of ducks and duck hunting, but to either work with the local metro area Delta chapters or form one yourself! As you described Delta is full of great folks who are doing whatever they can to make a change for the better. Call Linda Moldenhaer and 1-888-987-3695 and she will help you in anyway possible. I was involed in the Metro area for a long time and there is alot of people ln your area looking to help! If I can help you are welcome to call my cell at (612) 382-6041.

Thanks


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

I believe that Delta does have its "ducks in a row".
Hopefully it grows. 
I just hope it doesnt grow in the same direction as DU.
DU did a lot of good things back when it got started, but in the last decade or so, I have really lost faith in what they are all about.
It seems to have become a multi-zillion dollar good old boys club who bust their arms patting themselves on the back for the banquet and logo dollars they generate.
If you look at who the dudes are who are your DU backbone, it isnt Joe Lunchbucket any more. Its doctors and lawyers and bankers...

If many of us put the same money we have spent over the years on gambling and drinks at a DU banquet, towards reclaiming wetlands in our own backyards, we would probably be better off.
I reclaimed two wetlands of my own with the help of the USFWS on my property and feel pretty darn good about seeing broods raised where there hadnt been any for 50 years.
That wont make or break the duck situation in Minnesota, but then again I would imagine that an individual farmer back in the day thought the exact same thing when he drained those two sloughs.

If anybody in any state has any land which was once wetland and you are interested in making a difference you can see with your own eyes, I encourage you to contact the USFWS about a reclaimation. It wont cost you a nickel and your tax dollars are paying for the service anyway.


----------



## mallardwacker (Dec 6, 2004)

I have been a member of Delta for a couple years now but with the recent move from South Dakota to Minnesota I have no idea where the local chapters are or who contact. I would like to get more involved but need a few contacts in the Central Minnesota area. Any direction is appreciated.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

mallardwacker
Here is the link to Delta National

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/

Chapters

Perham, MN - Perham Chapter | Chairperson: Bob Johnson (218) 346-3830 
August 26, 2004 Dinner >> more info

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pine River, MN - Delta Bay Divers | Chairperson: Doug Zaska (218) 587-4714

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Minneapolis, MN - Twin Cities Chapter | Chairperson: Kevin Riskevich (952) 445-5956

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

St. Paul, MN - East Metro | Chairperson: William Jwanouskos (651) 429-4074

Events

August 26, 2004 Perham Area Dinner 
Perham, MN - Perham Lakeside Golf Club 2727 450th St. Social 5:30 - Dinner 7:00pm

For ticket information please contact Jerry Johnson (218) 346-3154

Bob


----------



## mpduckman (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't want to be argumentative here in any way or start an argument about DU or DELTA being better than one or the other. But in response to Bert's post about DU heading down the wrong road and being an organization of millionair's, I would like to remind everyone that the kind of habitat preservation and enhancement that DU has committed itself to requires millions and millions of dollars. If the well to do in our country are inclined to support such a cause that benefits the ducks and all of us as duck hunters, why is that a problem. The grassroots fundraising that DU does, with average joes like you and me, is also critical to their mission. In addition, the programs that you mention that are implemented by the USFWS such as wetland restorations are, in many cases, partially or fully funded by DU. The USFWS and DU are partners in this battle. DELTA also has partnerships with the USFWS. I guess I would just like to remind everyone that this battle can't be faught and won by one entity. It requires cooperation by all interested parties and organizations. I would encourage everyone to be supportive of all organizations involved and not to divide the ranks through criticism.

mp


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Nice post MPDUCKMAN!

Delta alone cannot fix all the problems. DU was the original organization that started saving the wetlands. They have paved the roads for saving wetlands and have been doing a good job at it. We need reform in DU, but we don't need to bash it! They have the same goal in mind when it comes down to it!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Mav,
Agree, We need to support and work with both


----------

